# **please help asap****



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

My 15 wk old baby started throwing up last night. At first is was no big deal just like she was gagging. Today I noticed that she is hardly moving, depressed and not eating. She is not having diahrrea. I have been snuggling with her and she got off the couch and threw up again. This time it was the food she ate (very little) and smelled that feces. Last night had NO odor. She is feeling hot as in a fever. I am not thinking it is Parvo because we live on 2 acres and she stays close to home and has been immunized. Also we have 2 rescues 1 preg. and another that are just fine. A few weeks ago she was having bad skin issues but got her on antibiotics and benadryl and changed her food to Acana pacifica and shes been better just needing the hair to grow back. Now, the other 3 dogs at teh same time came down with something or ate something and had severe diahrrea but acted fine, ate fine etc.....never vomitting. The baby never got the diahrrea and was just fine. She doesnt wonder like the others. I have looked up things and saying that with the vomit smelling like feces its probably a intestine blockage. We do have a 1 yr old and she has been known to take his binky and run behind the couch without anyone knowing and the nipple be chewed off. I have called all the emergency vets and they are asking like $400 to bring her in. We dont have those finaces til Mon. I do not want her to be uncomfortable and am really scared not knowing what to do. The vets have all said if she gets bad take her to the animal control and have her put down. I dont know what to do. ANy ideas on how to make her more comfortable or PLEASE just anything. Thank you


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Even vaccinated dogs can get parvo or Carona virus. Parvo travels trough dirt so any one that comes to your house can have it on their shoes and bring it to your yard and in your house. If you can't get her to the vet till Monday, try to make sure she is taking in liquid by either drinking her self or you syringe feeding her some pedialight. There are many things it could be so getting her to the vet and having some one who can actually see her and properly evaluate the issue.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

agreed with american Pit. Parvo can be brought into your yard even by other animals , raccoons , squirrels, skunks other dogs ect. Dogs with parvo there vomit and feces really have a powerful odor its nasty. Is she able to keep liquids down or is that comming up? id worry about dehydration if she isnt keeping anything down , its the biggest thing that kills parvo pups. hydration is key, if there is a blockage that can be really serious too and I wouldnt wait till monday . Have you seen her go to the bathroom at all? if so when was the last time and was it normal? My litter of pups I had who got parvo out of the entire litter only one { that i seen } had diarreah the others where pretty solid atleast until they went into vet care. The snap test for parvo is about $50-$100 is there a vet that you can take her to tomorrow during normal office hours and get that done atleast? Or work out a payment plan with a vet put what you can down now and work with them till monday? { i know some are in real small citys and dont have alot of options but get on the phone and call around , find someone who can take her sooner who will understand the money situation and work it out}


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

She made it through the night. Tried every vet possible last night in tears and no one would help.....anyway she slept with us. Got up 2x to vomitting but its a bright yellow. Thinking its stomach acid. On the way to the vet now!!!!thank u


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Well the diagnosis is Parvo....now what? They said they would give us antibiotics but we have a pregnant rescue and 2 other dogs.....


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Keep this one away from all of the other dogs at all times and you need to clean everything that it came in contact with with bleach.Did your vet tell you what all you need to do?


----------



## whats_good (Dec 29, 2006)

it willjust have to drink alotof waterand maby puton a iv for a week hpe she makes 
it ,,


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya the iV will help. did they give you an anti nausea drug for her? that really helped my pups when they were vomiting. just make sure she stays hydrated really well if she wont drink on her own you will have to syringe it { reason why the IV will help , wont have to syringe as much} chicken broth or pedyalite will be better over water if she is drinking though , pedyalite will help balance those electrolyes she is losing so Id try that. 
You will want to bleach everything today that she has come in contact with , floors, furniture , crates , the yard anywhere she has been and then keep her seperate from the rest. after 24 hours re bleach everything again. Its a 7 day virus so getting through the 1st few days are the worst . 
Keep your head up I know how you are feeling right now Ithought the world was rashing down when i got the news my litter had it thought that was it they were all going to die But I didnt lose 1 pup. You pretty much have to treat each symptom as it comes up so with new symptoms contact the vet and ask if they can treat that issue { I left my pups at the vet so they could do that but it was pricey}.
If the other dogs are fully vaccinated they should be ok { they can still get parvo , but the risks are lower for adults who are vaccinated} Just keep an eye on them and the 1st sign of anything get them checked.

EDIT: for the bleach solution to clean its 1 part bleach to 30 parts water.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Keep a close eye on your other dogs especially the preg one. good luck to you


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

bleached everything working on the yard. quarantined her to the large bath. yes, 2 meds, wont keep them down. syringing pedialyte right now. shes miserable. we r taking shifts. all laundry bleaching etc.....i will not give up on her....we are fighting now!!!!!


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

oh and thank you for everything. my hubby went through her feces and saw worms....called vet said not to worry abt that now...thats the last of the concern


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

is she on iv? You may want to look into starting that today if she isnt keeping things down , see if the vet can show you how to give sub Q fluids to her it isnt that hard and some vets willshow you how to do that at home saving you some money.what meds is she on right now? the anti nausea one would be best if they could give that to her injectable vs orally id calland ask he vet about that see if they can.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

when was she last vaccinated ? and how many sets has she had done now?


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

vaccinated 2 times. the did start iv at vet and sent us home with it. hubby was infantry in Army so hes fine with it. vet said only try anti nausea med right now to try to keep it down. they told hubby 100mg morning and night 2x a day. what else can i do? i feel helpless and she is struggling. how do i know if its not working and her body cant fight? i dont want her in pain but i dont to give up. sorry im in the bathroom holding her so she knows shes not alone


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

meds are smz-tmp 960 mg give 1/2 2x day. ondansetron hydochloride 8mg 2x a day


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

its pretty much just keeping her hydrated , glad hubby has experience that deff helps save some money rather then having to get the vet to do it all. We were told to syringe every 2 hours during the day and every 4 at night. You can check if they are dehydrated by pinching the skin { back by the withers is usually where i check but anywhere where the skin is tight , dont test where she has loose skin it wont bounce back} if the skin bounces back fast she is good if it sits up and takes a bit to come down she is dehydrated and id up the liquids. give a lil at a time though if she drinks on her own make sure she doesnt gulp a ton down or it will most likely just come back up.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Good news. Did IV and the nausea meds bewn down 15 min...hubbys finishing bleaching yard. Vet said hospitaluzation wouldnt do anything different than what,we can do. If she doesnt mske it she passes around all of,us.......


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

They also said because her skin issues etc.....her immune system was lower


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

glad you were finally able to get the nausea meds to stay down ,hopefully its a lil easier now on her,just keep up with the nausea meds dont wait too long or you face the battle of getting them down again. keeping her in my thoughts for you.


----------



## scratchin dog (May 7, 2010)

Try to get your vet to give you a prescription for Tamiflu. It is highly effective in treating Parvo. The sooner she gets it the better.


----------



## whats_good (Dec 29, 2006)

she schould make it dont freek your self out it has happenedto alot of pups ,,will proly stunt her growth a lil bit she will lose a few pounds but she schould live ,,


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

tamiflu after talking to numerous vets there is no proof it works and those that have tried it said they dont notice an increase in recoveries vs not using it. I wouldnt waste your money on that IMO.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Tamiflu is way expensive and there is not solid proof it helps. My pup got parvo at 7 months and was fully vaccinated, it can happen with a lower immune system. Here is a good site about treating parvo at home, hope it helps. You will have a long road and drinking and fluid is the most important. Don't worry about food it can just make the throwing up worse and when they throw up they lose fluids.

Home Parvo Treatment ~ Healing Parvo Puppies ~ Page 1


----------



## scratchin dog (May 7, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> tamiflu after talking to numerous vets there is no proof it works and those that have tried it said they dont notice an increase in recoveries vs not using it. I wouldnt waste your money on that IMO.


That is hearsay on your part. I don't know what numerous vets you spoke to but there is plenty of evidence to the contrary on the internet from vets who give their name and contact info.

Many vets won't give a prescription for Tamiflu because they 1. don't know about the treatment or 2. they don't believe it works...for whatever reason. 3. they don't stand to make any money off it. It is better for them if you pay for an office visit, buy their antibiotics and whatever other meds they will sell you, plus keeping pups overnight, IV etc. How can they stay in business if every parvo pup is cured overnight with a cheap script for Tamiflu? They would much rather make that $500.- $1500. bill.

It says right here it is used for treatment of Parvo_*Virus*_ in dogs. It is an anti_*Viral*_ medication. The active ingredient, oseltamivir phosphate, works by attacking the _*Virus*_ in the body and prevents it from spreading.

Tamiflu is for treating Parvovirus in dogs. Read more about usage and dosage in our Medications Guide at PetCareRx.

Here is some more info from vets on the success of treatment using Tamiflu for parvo.
Bi-Mar Pomeranians
There are links at the bottom of the page as well.

Believe what you want..if it was _my_ pup I would be using every possible med to my advantage instead of seeing it as a waste of money.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have looked into it when my pups got parvo and it didnt have any solid proof that is actually worked and I asked numerous vets ,on phone in person on internet and not 1 recommended it said they didnt see any results from using it. You canhave your own opinion thats fine we just dont agree on it end of story. parvo virus is like the flu , there is no cure for it its a virus that runs 7 days you do your best to treat individual symptoms whether thats vomitting or diarreah pretty muchthe major killer in parvo is dehydration. the only thing to keep them alive is to keep them hydrated there is no miracle cure.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Well I am excited and there is progress. When I finally got a nap the hubby did another 100 mgs of IV....she wasnt keeping the meds down. Called and asked about injectables...she said only worry about the nausea pill right now....we made a powder and put it in a syringe with pedialyte..waited til it dissoved and gave it to her......kept it down....2 hrs later gaver her the antibiotic the same way...shes kept it down going on 2 hrs. My hubby is awesome and is refusing to lose her. Everyone of our 6 kiddos are worried to death and keep going to check on her. She is in the master bath and we have the bay doors so they can see her and they talk to her. I know that sleeping is important so I am letting her rest but also know that love and her knowing we are there and she isnt going through it alone is alot too......I will keep you guys posted and am thankful and very grateful for EVERYTHING


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Of course after I post this and the good it goes down hill again...Did another round of IVs after pure blood stool and vomit.......we are getting there but also know theres going to be ups and downs.....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes it has ups and downs with Parvo, it will get worse before it gets better and I would ask about the injectable meds. Anything given by mouth is going to cause vomiting and if you can I would suggest keeping her on IV fluids, that would be best. Hydration is the key and you want to limiting vomiting. Poor baby, keep with it you're doing a good job.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok the dr didnt seem to think the injectable would help. Who knows...we did the IVs and then crushed up the meds and the dr said that if we can keep it in her for 10-20 min her body is absorbing at least some of it. She did that with the last dose....She didnt vomit again til about 2 hrs after....then the pooping too. I was reading the website you listed on the silver and parvaid(?) they were saying something about enemas....is that an enema with the pedialyte???? If so I am willing to try ANYTHING that will help her. I am NOT losing my baby......We are doing the IV's .....every 2-4 hrs 100mgs.....in 2 spots under her skin....is there anything that we can do for the smell as well??? No matter how much bleach and candles that are burning it is circulating through our air vents.....not to pleasant...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

well you are giving fluids subQ under the skin and that is better than nothing but IV means intervenes, in the vein. I advise that only if you have a full catheter set up and know how to do it. If not the SubQ is the next best thing. The problem is you have to order the pravid and wait for it. I thought about doing that for my dog but decided not to. I did try the tamaflu and it did nothing that I could tell but that is JMO. The colloidal silver is worth a try I use that when we get sick too and it helps. I have never done the enemas.

The parvo smell is the worst! when I was working as a tech it would stay in my clothes.... Sorry nothing really gets rid of it. Maybe crack the window so the air flows out not in. My puppy room was stinky today and I opened the window and my air conditioner carried the smell out and it was fine after a while when it was cleaned. Maybe that would help but Parvo is just horrible like that.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if she is vomiting through out the night and not able to keep it down much better I would really push the vet for injectable meds Its really the best option when they cant hold it down. The thing concerning me is if she is getting it orally and then vomiting you have no way of knowing how much she is getting and then the timing can be thrown off every 12 hours may need to be every 8 hours ya know???? then your really just playing a guessing game , if its injected you know she is getting the meds.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: that is my concern as well. I would rather know my dog is getting it all than risk them just throwing it up.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

agreed!!!! You have both been great. She hasnt vomited in awhile but she did have the blood stool. I noticed when I was holding her after washing her off that when I did the skin test for dehydration it didn bounce right back.....also her gums are a very faint white.....I immediately gave a syringe of pedialyte and held her fora bit. I also was reading the Parvaid website and the Amber technologys that Glucose levels dropping are a big problem. THey said I could rub molasses on her gums. Luckily I had some, did that. I cant leave her here and go to the store as anything is closed and 45 min away. The Parvaid wont leave the warehouses til Monday and it takes 1-3 days.....I cant wait for that. I need to do something soon. Ive been reading that with the SubQ we can overdue it. The hubby didnt want to do more right now because you could still feel the fluid on her back from earlier. When I talk to the ver he says it just needs to run its course. Ok, I understand that but geez this is no joke and I can not risk not knowing. He keeps telling me the same thing about that all we can do is what we have and do as instructed. Its up to her.....I hate that answer and am not ok with it......


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you looked at another vet? Second opinions can be helpful, especially in situations like this.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

How is she this morning?


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Another vet not an option due to finances. We used every dime we have had to take her get her meds, tested and bleach and properly decontaminate the house and 2 acres. As far as Isis, she is doing better. She has thrown up only once today and it was very little. She has been pooping the blood but no more what look like clots....its darker. She has done that 5x today. She is taking the SubQ great and also pedialyte. When we wash her off after her blow outs she tries and wants to lick the water but instead as the hubby is washing her I give her a syringe of the pedialyte. More nutrients. I tried to give her some raw egg in a syringe but thats what she puked up so I am holding off. We are rubbing some molasses on her gums for extra glucose. Shes keeping the meds down and she has the energy to get up and stand instead of just laying there. We are still bleaching everything and found the area for our preg to have the pups away from Isis. The count down is here and I am excited because she is improving. While I am out in the living room typing a paper for school my 12 yr old is in there snuggling so she feels the love.....She is loved so much and with love, meds and prayers I am faithful she will coem through it. THanks everyone


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats great , just remember it can have ups and downs so take it one moment at a time. glad she is holding stuff down better today. I would hold off on the egg ,would offer her chicken broth or pedialyte or water and just stick to those atleast for today , if she is able to hold stuff down better tomorrow you can offer a small amount of boiled chicken { very small amount and see if she holds that down if she does great you can offer it a few times a day in small quantitys if she doesnt hold off on the food for another day or so}. if she will drink onher own let her, offer her a small dish { dont want her gulping down a ton at once} or water or broth or whatever .


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

OK but this is my situation....we had to switch her from Diamond(her breeder) to BB and then Loyall because she was breaking out bad and got staph.....we finally changed her to Acana pacifica.....not sure if its the chicken or grain but I am scared to try it again with chkn or broth because I dont want to add more on top of it already....IM just sticking to pedialyte


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No food untill she is a little better, poor girl


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

We lost a dog to parvo in July. I pray yours makes it. Parvo is not fun.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Love that pets prayer...thanks I needed that...I have been saying this whole time that she has no one other than us to fight for her. If we give up she has nothing to fight for.....Shes fighting and I am so proud of her......


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok huge question.....so the vet took a sample of per poop when she was in there. Now the first day we came home she had the little bit of worms. Ok tonight she went out and pooped and it was a little blood but it looked like it had gum in it. Now she hasnt had anything that would remotely resemble gum..Like someone had it in their mouths and stretched it out and it was somewhat a little thick....I was looking up worms and what about Whip Worms, or tape worms. She is more likely to have gotten into something dead or into something more than Parvo....yes the symtoms are there but she isnt really getting a whole lot better and started vomiting again tonight. Im wondering if it isnt something that resembles Parvo in symptoms but may not be. If that is the case we are treating her wrong and thats why she isnt getting better...we kept it and will be calling the vet in the morning but wondering if you have ever heard of this.....


----------



## scratchin dog (May 7, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I have looked into it when my pups got parvo and it didnt have any solid proof that is actually worked and I asked numerous vets ,on phone in person on internet and not 1 recommended it said they didnt see any results from using it.


Perhaps they did not get the Tamiflu into the pup soon enough for it to work. If you wait too long it will not be as effective. Most people wait too long to bring a pup to the vet. By the time they realize the pup is deathly ill..its too late.

From what I have read..from a vet who worked with shelter dogs, turned a 75% mortality rate to 95% survival rate. That sounds like it works to me.



angelbaby said:


> You canhave your own opinion thats fine we just dont agree on it end of story.


Fair enough..except its not just my opinion. There are other people/vets who know it works.



angelbaby said:


> parvo virus is like the flu , there is no cure for it its a virus that runs 7 days


Tamiflu attacks the virus and stops it from multiplying and spreading. I would call that a cure. 



angelbaby said:


> you do your best to treat individual symptoms whether thats vomitting or diarreah pretty muchthe major killer in parvo is dehydration. the only thing to keep them alive is to keep them hydrated there is no miracle cure.


Dehydration is a killer but parvo also attacks and destroys the stomach. It can attack the heart as well. When that happens the heart becomes too weak to clear the lungs of fluids and the pup can actually drown from this. So while dehydration is a factor (because the pups body is trying to expel the virus from both ends) there are other problems going on as well. The best thing is to stop the virus in its tracks before this damage is even done. Thats what Tamiflu does when administered ASAP.


----------



## scratchin dog (May 7, 2010)

LeEsco said:


> Ok huge question.....so the vet took a sample of per poop when she was in there. Now the first day we came home she had the little bit of worms. Ok tonight she went out and pooped and it was a little blood but it looked like it had gum in it. Now she hasnt had anything that would remotely resemble gum..Like someone had it in their mouths and stretched it out and it was somewhat a little thick....I was looking up worms and what about Whip Worms, or tape worms. She is more likely to have gotten into something dead or into something more than Parvo....yes the symtoms are there but she isnt really getting a whole lot better and started vomiting again tonight. Im wondering if it isnt something that resembles Parvo in symptoms but may not be. If that is the case we are treating her wrong and thats why she isnt getting better...we kept it and will be calling the vet in the morning but wondering if you have ever heard of this.....


What you are describing sounds like roundworms which is normal because they get them from their momma. 
Pyrantel will take care of the worms and is very safe. You can buy pyrantel here and treat the pup yourself:
Pyrantel 50mg | Revival Animal Health
Dosage is on the label and goes by the pups weight.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

After being frustrated to the max I called the vet and let him have it. To me when you do a parasite test you should see that. So since she was not getting any of the nutrients we were trying to give her and the worms were she was been fighting double time. Then he wants me to worm her worm her with Ivermectin, which we use but her porr body doesnt need anymore chemicals. So I am going the more holistic approach. I got diatomaceous earth to start her worming, I also ordered Parvaid and the Vibactra Plus and overnighted it and will be here tomorrow. I also go her started on a probiotic.....My baby has been holding on this long and fighting 2 things not just one.....Shes going to kick this and kick it fast.....I am talking and praying with her daily....still pushing 200 ml of SubQ every 4 hrs til things get better....


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Good news.....well Wolfcreek Ranch is AWESOME. We ordered the holistic meds last night and we STOPPED all chemical meds including SubQ fluids. We made the parasite tea they emailed us...super easy. We gave her 5ml per hr....within 4 hrs she was doing better. We got the parvaid and the other one today at 1030. We just did our 3rd enema and are only doing these. She is 100% better than she has been. We do the enemas every 1/2 hr for a little while and then go to only oral. She hasnt vomited or pooped the blood. We also have her on the diamactious(?) earth for the worms.......


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great to hear she is doing better


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LeEsco said:


> Good news.....well Wolfcreek Ranch is AWESOME. We ordered the holistic meds last night and we STOPPED all chemical meds including SubQ fluids. We made the parasite tea they emailed us...super easy. We gave her 5ml per hr....within 4 hrs she was doing better. We got the parvaid and the other one today at 1030. We just did our 3rd enema and are only doing these. She is 100% better than she has been. We do the enemas every 1/2 hr for a little while and then go to only oral. She hasnt vomited or pooped the blood. We also have her on the diamactious(?) earth for the worms.......


I am so happy to hear this!! They are awesome and I have heard such great things about them. if I ever experience parvo again (knock on wood I never do) I will be going to them for help. Please keep us update!!


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Isis is doing great. Shes not vomiting no diahrea and healthy. Just need to get the weight back up. She is back to being with the family and out of isolation. We are happy to have her back....after the 2nd day on Parvaid and other she was barking and jumping up playing fetch etc....Im upset because I wish we wouldve gotten her on the good meds earlier but at least we did it and shes in the clear. Yes knock on wood that we wont get it again but if we do I will ONLY use this. The woman that answered the phoneat the office was awesome. She faxed us over the temp. parasite tea that started us out til we got the other meds.....great people....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

glad she is better was thinking of you today was going to message you but got sidetracked. Just remember she can still carry the virus in her feces for 3 months so keep that in mind if you bring other dogs into your home they could pick it up from your yard if it hasnt been sanitized, the virus can live in hot and cold temperatures apparently so its prety resilient. I bleached my yard quite a bit after our dealings with parvo to prevent future comtaminations.

edit: just remembered you are having pups soon , make sure the room she has the pups in is really cleaned with bleach and dont allow the pups out of there { not even in the yard } until all there shots are complete { not just 1 set}


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

I am not sure that you are aware of the fact that she will continue to shed the virus for 2 weeks post infection, so anywhere she is currently being allowed to roam in your household now has the virus - you should not have any young dogs or immune compromised animals inside your home for at least 30 days even with decontamination procedures being followed - It is retained for at least 7 mths in outdoor areas. 
This is a deadly disease for a lot of young pups and extreme care should be taken not to introduce it to any others in your household.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

scratchin dog said:


> That is hearsay on your part. I don't know what numerous vets you spoke to but there is plenty of evidence to the contrary on the internet from vets who give their name and contact info.
> 
> Many vets won't give a prescription for Tamiflu because they 1. don't know about the treatment or 2. they don't believe it works...for whatever reason. 3. they don't stand to make any money off it. It is better for them if you pay for an office visit, buy their antibiotics and whatever other meds they will sell you, plus keeping pups overnight, IV etc. How can they stay in business if every parvo pup is cured overnight with a cheap script for Tamiflu? They would much rather make that $500.- $1500. bill.
> 
> ...


Wow Dawn I had no idea you could use Tamiflu to treat Parvo! Thanks for the info. My daughter was put on Tamiflu a few years back because we suspected she had the swine flu/ H1N1. The minute she started showing symptoms I rushed her in. I know that the Dr's told us that if Tamiflu is started within 24-48 hours of symptoms it will work to keep the virus from reproducing in the body. It worked for my little girl and it didn't get as bad as it could have.

So dawn is correct about Tamiflu and how it works the Doctors told us the exact same thing when my little girl got sick the drug MUST be given within 24-48 hours of showing symptoms or it's not going to work.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes that is true, your dog will continue to shed the virus for 2 weeks in the stool. 
I am so happy to hear she is better that is awesome but keep everything clean and good luck with the pups. If they comes down with it you know how to treat it.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Well shes doing great now needing the weight put on. Still bleaching EVERYTHING and burning poop...thanks everyone


----------

